# Acupuncture - Anyone else tried? I started today!



## Flipperty

After pouring my heart out to a sister last week and crying my eyes out :cry: talking about how down I felt TTC and nothing happening after all this time She got back to me a couple of days later with the suggestion of acupuncture - she'd heard it's got a really good success rate - higher than IVF! 

So after a little research, today my hubby and I went to see someone and ended up starting a course tonight! 

I was SO apprehensive and nervous, but I didn't need to be, they were lovely, lovely people, they talked to us at the beginning and I had a 'tester' acupuncture session to see how I felt. 

My hubby was allowed to come in with me, it was a lovely calm, relaxing room, the lady was so gentle and quiet, and it didn't hurt at all, I was almost asleep at one point - this never happens with me I am not good at relaxing but this hit the spot! 

I have been on Clomid and Metformin - ( mentioned in my other thread) was under a NHS doctor but feel we have been really messed around and let down by them :growlmad: All they just say, other than I have to loose weight, is that we have unexplained infertility. :shrug:

They mentioned temp checking too - so I went to Boots and bought a kit, not looked at it yet ( maybe that's another thread? ) Never tepm checked before so this is new to me and I have no real clue what I am doing lol! . 

They also gave me some herbal tablets, but I don't start them yet. 

I feel really hopeful and positive and I'm keeping an open mind but my fingers tightly crossed for us that we may get our little bundle of love. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

I have been doing acupuncture for 2 months now and believe it has helped improve my FSH levels. I've also noticed that I sleep better at night and feel an overall calmness. 

No BFP yet - but hoping so soon! IVF planned for February 2012 so by then I'll have 4 months of treatments under my belt.

Good luck and I hope it helps relax you and get that BFP!!


----------



## malotkins

I started acupuncture in Jan 2010 following a second m/c and I conceived my son that March. I put it down to the acupuncture. We have just started trying for our second and plan to start acupuncture again after Christmas. Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## beachlover1

After my second mc I started accup. I conceived the next month.....and now have a 18 month old son!! I had another mc in July this year and the first port of call for me was my acupuncture chap!!! I'm hoping for a BFP soon!! I'm a big believer.


----------



## crystal443

I started acupunture in October:thumbup: I sleep better at night and am much calmer. Not sure if its helping anything else yet but I'm thinking positive:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Flipperty

hockey24 said:


> I have been doing acupuncture for 2 months now and believe it has helped improve my FSH levels. I've also noticed that I sleep better at night and feel an overall calmness.
> 
> No BFP yet - but hoping so soon! IVF planned for February 2012 so by then I'll have 4 months of treatments under my belt.
> 
> Good luck and I hope it helps relax you and get that BFP!!

 thanks for your reply, it's good to read :flower: 

Best of luck for you too and with the IVF :hugs: xx


----------



## Flipperty

malotkins said:


> I started acupuncture in Jan 2010 following a second m/c and I conceived my son that March. I put it down to the acupuncture. We have just started trying for our second and plan to start acupuncture again after Christmas. Good luck, let us know how it goes.

So sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs: Wow that is a positive with the acupuncture though fingers crossed it will work for me too xx


----------



## Flipperty

beachlover1 said:


> After my second mc I started accup. I conceived the next month.....and now have a 18 month old son!! I had another mc in July this year and the first port of call for me was my acupuncture chap!!! I'm hoping for a BFP soon!! I'm a big believer.

 Hiya beachlover, thanks for your reply :flower:


Sorry about your m/c's :hugs: but huge congrats on your son and best of luck for your next BFP :hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## Flipperty

crystal443 said:


> I started acupunture in October:thumbup: I sleep better at night and am much calmer. Not sure if its helping anything else yet but I'm thinking positive:happydance::happydance:

 Hiya Crystal 

Positive vibes coming your way too :hugs:

To all who have acupuncture, do you go weekly and how long have they advised you keep going for? :thumbup:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I go weekly. My acupuncturist specializes in women's health and fertility, so she has me on a consistent program of acupuncture, Chinese herbs, massage therapy, and she had me work with a naturapath to prescribe a supplement/drug regimen based on my lab results and symptoms.


----------



## alison29

I am doing acu and herbs acu every other week now. IT really has helped me feel better. The herbs made O earlier this month ( i have been taking them six wks or so). some times she gets the needles place better then others so i get more benefit.


----------



## Flipperty

Thanks so much for your replies :flower:


I am going weekly, I go again on Wednesday and I am really looking forward to it. 

They told me to temp chart - which I have but I am mid cycle, and to start taking some tablets during the start of my cycle. 

Out of interest what tablets / Chinese medication are you taking? :flower:

:hugs: to you both hope this works for us all :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I go every other week :) I don't take the chinese herbs..I do take prenatals, folic acid, B12, zinc, iron, CoQ10 and DHEA :)


----------



## Pink Sunshine

I haven't tried it, but it is such a wonderful idea. I wish I had thought of that sooner. I will talk to my doctor about that.


----------



## alison29

I am taking an herb called heavenly waters. You can googleit. It has herbs for moving qi and helping with teh inflammatory response in the body which is what prevents pg (they think) in some women with endometriosis . The immune cells kill off sperm or potential embroyos before they implant.


----------



## alison29

I think i should give up caffenine wine and sugar to get results faster but haven't


----------



## Flipperty

I have had my 2nd session tonight and again I found it wonderful, so relaxing and I was almost asleep, hubby comes in with me and was going to read, but forgot a book - instead he played a game on his phone - all I could here was the beeping and him shouting "yay, get in" and " Whoo hoo, next level" ha ha ha :haha:

They were going to start me on some powder/herbs, but as I am right on my time for being due to have my period they said to hold off and just see what happens, if I do start my period Obviously I am hoping that won't be the case... but....if it does come then I have some herbs to take for 5 days from my start date and the other powders can follow when I go to next session, (should have started my period by then)

I think it is quite expensive with powders to buy too but it really is a lovely experience too, and it's all working in the right direction really.... trying to achieve a very much wanted goal.

Being told 'unexplained infertility' this at least makes me feel like I am doing something. :thumbup:

Pinksunshire I highly recommend it :thumbup:

crystal, I only take folic acid... wonder if I shold take some of the others you do? 

Nikki, if you don't mind sharing ( happy to talk via pm ) it'd be interesting to know what herbs you are on - not sure what she will suggest next week? Do you speak to you NHS GP about it? I go see my GP tomorrow and I will tell her I have started. 

Thanks again guys - love and hugs xxx


----------



## Flipperty

alison29 said:


> I think i should give up caffenine wine and sugar to get results faster but haven't

 Give up wine! :shock: :wacko: :drunk:

Nooooooooooooo surely not lol x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

It's great to see so many positive responses! :thumbup: My first appointment is next week and I can't wait. :)

Good luck to you, Flipperty! :flower:


----------



## Flipperty

:hugs:


Pinkorblue11 said:


> It's great to see so many positive responses! :thumbup: My first appointment is next week and I can't wait. :)
> 
> Good luck to you, Flipperty! :flower:

 I agree, :thumbup: this has really given me a boost after being treated so badly through the hospital and getting me feeling so low ... :shrug:

Please keep us updated with your sessions pink or blue - will be good to hear how you find it. :hugs:

When do you start? xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Just to let you know -- I did a course of acupuncuture (twice a week for four months) in preparation for IVF, but got pregnant naturally in June (am 28wks tomorrow); tried to do the tea/herbs, couldn't manage for more than a day or two, but it really relaxed me alot (also pre-IVF bloods showed I had an underactive thyroid and with a bit of western and eastern medicine mixed together, was successful (so far)!

best wishes


----------



## Flipperty

SabrinaKat said:


> Just to let you know -- I did a course of acupuncuture (twice a week for four months) in preparation for IVF, but got pregnant naturally in June (am 28wks tomorrow); tried to do the tea/herbs, couldn't manage for more than a day or two, but it really relaxed me alot (also pre-IVF bloods showed I had an underactive thyroid and with a bit of western and eastern medicine mixed together, was successful (so far)!
> 
> best wishes


Wow, huge congratulations :hugs::happydance:

SO pleased for you - IVF was going to be our next port of call, but when my sister told us what she'd heard about acupuncture we figured it was worth a try soooo a week ago today we started it. These positive responces are SO good to hear.. :flower::thumbup:

How long were you going before you fell pregnant and what medication were you taking? xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Flipperty said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> It's great to see so many positive responses! :thumbup: My first appointment is next week and I can't wait. :)
> 
> Good luck to you, Flipperty! :flower:
> 
> I agree, :thumbup: this has really given me a boost after being treated so badly through the hospital and getting me feeling so low ... :shrug:
> 
> Please keep us updated with your sessions pink or blue - will be good to hear how you find it. :hugs:
> 
> When do you start? xxClick to expand...

I know what you mean about the hospital style of treatment.. :hugs:

I'll be more than happy to let you all know. I start on the 14th and then from there, I'll see how often I'll need to come back.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I went from Feb to May (acupuncture- 20 sessions), thryoid medication adjusted May, got pregnant in June, also did two sessions of reflexology in JUne; also, took the usual pre-pregnancy vitamins/folic acid -- but we had been trying since a mc in August 2009 (really trying since May/JUne 2010)....who knows whether it was the acunpuncture, but as I said, it really relaxed me and made me feel that I was doing something 'proactive' rather than just agonising every month!

best wishes


----------



## Flipperty

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Flipperty said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> It's great to see so many positive responses! :thumbup: My first appointment is next week and I can't wait. :)
> 
> Good luck to you, Flipperty! :flower:
> 
> I agree, :thumbup: this has really given me a boost after being treated so badly through the hospital and getting me feeling so low ... :shrug:
> 
> Please keep us updated with your sessions pink or blue - will be good to hear how you find it. :hugs:
> 
> When do you start? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about the hospital style of treatment.. :hugs:
> 
> I'll be more than happy to let you all know. I start on the 14th and then from there, I'll see how often I'll need to come back.Click to expand...

Well good luck - I am sure you'll love it - please keep us updated on here :flower:

Have you been through hospital too? We feel we were really messed about - learnt more from the lovely people on here than i ever did at hospital... felt we were just a number.... :nope:


----------



## Flipperty

SabrinaKat said:


> I went from Feb to May (acupuncture- 20 sessions), thryoid medication adjusted May, got pregnant in June, also did two sessions of reflexology in JUne; also, took the usual pre-pregnancy vitamins/folic acid -- but we had been trying since a mc in August 2009 (really trying since May/JUne 2010)....who knows whether it was the acunpuncture, but as I said, it really relaxed me and made me feel that I was doing something 'proactive' rather than just agonising every month!
> 
> best wishes

 We have just booked 6 sessions to start, they recommended 12... will just see how they go and go from there. 

All my tests came back ok/normal so they say there is nothing to treat? :shrug: They did put me on Clomid and then metformin, but all they did was give me side effects, totally mess up my cycles and shorten my periods to 2 days! :wacko:


We have been ttc for approx 18 months now. We started at hospital March/April this year, finished when hubby told him what they thought to them at last appointment last month... Saw different gyne all but one time! 

I agree totally this does make me feel I am doing something proactive too, so good to hear your story :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Flipperty said:



> Nikki, if you don't mind sharing ( happy to talk via pm ) it'd be interesting to know what herbs you are on - not sure what she will suggest next week? Do you speak to you NHS GP about it? I go see my GP tomorrow and I will tell her I have started.

I'm actually not sure what herbs I'm on. She gives me powdered herbs that she say what they are (I haven't asked her). I take them twice daily (or 3x, depending on which I'm taking). I know they are supposed to regulate hormones, tonify the blood, and I also have been prescribed bu zhong yi chi wan tea pills. Now I know what I take from my naturapath, who works in tandem with my acupuncturist.

From the naturapath: Himalayan salt sole, two meds for adrenal fatigue, one dessicated thyroid med, vitamin d (5K iu), selenium, folic, another type of thyroid supplement, dessicated ovary supplement. Pharmaceutical grade fish oil, along with hemp oil, coconut oil. I take a LOT of meds, one-three times daily. One of the things I DON'T take any more is DHEA, pregnenolone, and CO10, as my lab results didn't indicate that I needed either.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Flipperty said:


> Well good luck - I am sure you'll love it - please keep us updated on here :flower:
> 
> Have you been through hospital too? We feel we were really messed about - learnt more from the lovely people on here than i ever did at hospital... felt we were just a number.... :nope:

Thank you very much! :flower: I'm sure I will, the acupuncturist I spoke to sounded really sweet and I'm looking forward to her suggestions. :)

Yes, it wasn't fun and a very disappointing experience. They came down pretty harsh on us, especially DH, due to his diabetes. The bottom line was it's either IVF with ICSI or just be grateful for the children we have and focus on raising them. :nope: So, we decided to ditch the hospital and search for our own alternatives. We now have a sperm donor and with acupunture, it's just a matter of time. :thumbup:


----------



## Flipperty

Good luck for tomorrow Pink or blue, I go back for my 3rd session tomorrow, looking forward to it. 

Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

I had my first acupunture session on tuesday, and have another on friday :thumbup: I had a failed IVF cycle last month and so want to try it before and during my FET next month. She has a lot of experience with fertility acupunture and said if your nervous system is not working well its very hard to get pregnant. I hope it works! Im going 2x a week and then when its time for my blastocyst transfer I will go the day before and then the day of or next day.
good luck!


----------



## moonstar2013

I went last week monday and had my first acc appt. it was so relaxing and i fell asleep for a few minutes. i scheduled another appt for sunday... TTC #2. fx'ed we all get our :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks, Flipperty! :) Enjoy your appointment today! 

My appointment went great! I really like her, she's sweet and has a great sense of humor. It was super relaxing and the sensations were amazing! I'm doing a lot of good things, diet and exercise wise, but I'll need to avoid dairy and red meat. My spleen needs work, and there are some herbs she'd like me to take but wants to see if I'm pregnant or not first. So, the schedule is once a week for the next 6 weeks and then reassess. I can't wait until next week's appointment! :thumbup:

Yes, FX for all of us! :flower:


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies, great thread! Im thinking of tryin acu too. How did you go about finding a good acupuncturist? Did you all pick one who specialises in fertility and do you all go weekly?


----------



## alison29

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Thanks, Flipperty! :) Enjoy your appointment today!
> 
> My appointment went great! I really like her, she's sweet and has a great sense of humor. It was super relaxing and the sensations were amazing! I'm doing a lot of good things, diet and exercise wise, but I'll need to avoid dairy and red meat. My spleen needs work, and there are some herbs she'd like me to take but wants to see if I'm pregnant or not first. So, the schedule is once a week for the next 6 weeks and then reassess. I can't wait until next week's appointment! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, FX for all of us! :flower:

I have given up dairy for about a week now. I don't miss the stomach pain that is for sure or cheese really. I use rice milk it's good. I gave up gluten and wheat too. So what is the reason for you to give up red meat?


----------



## LLbean

doing acupuncture too. I feel better (less bloated) and definitely it is affecting my cycles as for the first time in a very very LONG time I was bleeding for only 3 days!!!! yes it was a lot and bright red, but 3 days and done deal


----------



## alison29

LLbean said:


> doing acupuncture too. I feel better (less bloated) and definitely it is affecting my cycles as for the first time in a very very LONG time I was bleeding for only 3 days!!!! yes it was a lot and bright red, but 3 days and done deal

I think it is supposed to be bright red with out clots (TMI) I think that is a great indicator of health. I go today. I wonder if she will notice a difference in my pulses. I have quit cheating as much with caffeine and taking my herbs and the diet changes since last time (2 weeks.) I will post if anything new.


----------



## LLbean

alison29 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> doing acupuncture too. I feel better (less bloated) and definitely it is affecting my cycles as for the first time in a very very LONG time I was bleeding for only 3 days!!!! yes it was a lot and bright red, but 3 days and done deal
> 
> I think it is supposed to be bright red with out clots (TMI) I think that is a great indicator of health. I go today. I wonder if she will notice a difference in my pulses. I have quit cheating as much with caffeine and taking my herbs and the diet changes since last time (2 weeks.) I will post if anything new.Click to expand...

yes bright red but I did have a few gloops too...really gross ones (TMI) as I could feel them


----------



## hockey24

I've been doing acupuncture for about 2 months now - twice a week. My periods are about the same length but super heavy! My doctor said that was good as my body was getting rid of all the old and preparing for a fresh new cycle. Who knows!!

I did notice my FSH level came down from 14.9 3 months ago to a few weeks ago without any other factors or cysts making it artificially low. Not sure if acupuncture helped with that but for me, it gave me a reason to keep going with it! 

Made me a believer!!


----------



## Flipperty

Hiya Ladies - it's so good to see/hear of so many of us in this same boat - I wish us all the luck in the world :hugs::flower:

Well, my update is this: 

I went a week as of yesterday for my 2nd acupuncture session - this was day 28 in my cycle ( before the NHS drugs this would have been the time I'd have been due my period, since the drugs they have been all over and much longer, but latterly 30/32 days.....) 

As I had not started my period my acupuncture lady said not to start any herbs that week, but to see how things went the following week and to take a pregnancy test the following week if i had not started my period - yesterday was day 35 for me in my cycle, and I was due my 3rd acupuncture session. 

I have been temp charting and Wednesday morning noted a significant drop in my BBT, I was really shocked to be honest haing never temp charted before, but I also felt a slight niggling lower back ache... so, I figured my period was coming, as I was due to my acupuncture session I was doing my pregnancy test anyway - It was a BFN :cry: I guess I knew it would be but I live in hope each month..... Felt a bit low, had a really good cry wondering why on earth we were not getting pregnant if there has been no reason at all found for us not to... :cry::cry: but then told myself that starting afresh with the acupuncture this is a positive new step for us... :flower:

I knew this meant I would be started on the herbs after my session and when my period did come i would start the Tiao Jing Cu Yun Wan I have been given. 

My acupuncture lady always goes over the week with me, how I have been etc, so i explained about my temp dip and she saw the chart and that I felt I was possibly soon to start my period. 

I had my session which I felt was slightly 'different' I had an overwhelming kind of rush over me... it was so relaxing and I fell asleep! after she massaged me in a slightly different way.... 

I was given the herbs to take and told my period would come possibly in a while that day, sure enough it came within half an hour! 

I started my Tiao Jing Cu Yun yesterday as I was to take these from the first day of my period for several days and the herbs I started today ( they are a bit nasty tasting to say the least! ! The things we'll do to get our babies eh! lol ) 

I have to say, since starting the acupuncture I feel so much more relaxed and so much less stressed! 

I wish everyone good luck and sending lots of love, it's great to hear your stories too. :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

alison29 said:


> I have given up dairy for about a week now. I don't miss the stomach pain that is for sure or cheese really. I use rice milk it's good. I gave up gluten and wheat too. So what is the reason for you to give up red meat?

Cheese is the one dairy product I will miss. :dohh: That's great that you're stomach is no longer in pain. :thumbup: I've been wondering what to replace milk with, I was thinking almond or coconut, but I've never tried rice. I'll give rice milk a try. She said that red meat tends to hold dampness in the body and since my left side is still quite tender, not eating them may help. Instead focus on chicken and non predatory fish, like Talapia. 

*mk8~* I found my acupuncturist by doing a google search for them in my area. I liked her site the best and gave her a call for a free consultation. She specializes in women's health and has a lot of experience helping with fertility. I will be going weekly. :) 

*Flipperty~* Sorry about the bfn and AF flying in on you. :hugs: I'm glad acupuncture is going very well for you and you're right, the things we do! :haha: 

I have to say, I've only had one treatment but the difference is already noticeable for me. I couldn't stop smiling during and after the treatment, :blush: even my thoughts were different now, much more positive. I listen to yoga nidra at night to relax before bed, and lately, I've had a hard timing truly relaxing. After acupuncture, I was able to totally let go again and had the best night's sleep I've had in a while. 

:flower::flower:


----------



## threebirds

I go to a great fertility acupuncturist in northern ireland. Love it, especially when she uses the heat over the needles. Was going a lot before I got my bfp in May. Sadly that ended but hoping I'll get preg again. Good luck ladies x


----------



## inkdchick

i have been having it once a month for nearly a year and m now 5 days late , im 45 on the 28th and she recommended i took NADH twice a day i also take folic acid and SHE OAK and thats it i had also given up two months ago so am still waiting til its safe to test goodluck x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey ladies, how are all of you doing?

Just wanted to give a quick update, my next acupuncture appointment is tomorrow and she was right to wait on the herbs. I got my BFP this morning. :)


----------



## moonstar2013

:happydance: that is great news, congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

pinkorblue11 said:


> hey ladies, how are all of you doing?
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update, my next acupuncture appointment is tomorrow and she was right to wait on the herbs. I got my bfp this morning. :)

congrats!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

congrats pinkorblue11, i have bloods booked for tomorrow morning coz im a week late and no test works for me too old i recon lol H & H 9 months hun


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations pinkorblue :) xx


----------



## Wabblit

Hi ladies. I'm having accupuncture too. I've had about four sessions with one girl every two weeks until I met a Chinese doctor on Saturday who gave me a much better session than the one I've been going to. She also gave me massage, cupping and heat lamp (with loads of needles as my last one only did about four at a time). She's also given me some Chinese soup/tea (tastes gross) so I'm feeling hopefull.

Good luck to you all too. It's a tough journey this TTC business isn't it :-(


----------



## Flipperty

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hey ladies, how are all of you doing?
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update, my next acupuncture appointment is tomorrow and she was right to wait on the herbs. I got my BFP this morning. :)

Fantastic news Huge congrats :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Flipperty

inkdchick said:


> congrats pinkorblue11, i have bloods booked for tomorrow morning coz im a week late and no test works for me too old i recon lol H & H 9 months hun

Good luck with your results :flower::hugs:


----------



## Flipperty

threebirds said:


> I go to a great fertility acupuncturist in northern ireland. Love it, especially when she uses the heat over the needles. Was going a lot before I got my bfp in May. Sadly that ended but hoping I'll get preg again. Good luck ladies x


Hiya threebirds :flower:

Sorry about your mc but best of luck with your treatment. I love the heat over the needles too, I find it sooo relaxing - yet again today I nodded off! :haha::blush:


----------



## LLbean

LOL I always pass out there...and SNORE!!!! I never snore unless I am sick...its so weird!


----------



## Flipperty

Wabblit said:


> Hi ladies. I'm having accupuncture too. I've had about four sessions with one girl every two weeks until I met a Chinese doctor on Saturday who gave me a much better session than the one I've been going to. She also gave me massage, cupping and heat lamp (with loads of needles as my last one only did about four at a time). She's also given me some Chinese soup/tea (tastes gross) so I'm feeling hopefull.
> 
> Good luck to you all too. It's a tough journey this TTC business isn't it :-(

 Hiya Wabblit :flower:

I had my 4th session today - and yet again loved it. I go once a week to a Chinese doctor, each session has been a bit different as to how many needles are used and sometimes some are put in a slightly different place. 

I have the massage after too. she talks to me and asks lots of questions, prior to this I was on Clomid and metformin for 7 months. I am off all of that and just concentrating on this, I love it. 

You are right it is a tough journey.... but hope one day it will all be worth it - for us all :hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Flipperty

LLbean said:


> LOL I always pass out there...and SNORE!!!! I never snore unless I am sick...its so weird!

:haha::haha::haha:

Brilliant! made me giggle, I don't snore but I am completely relaxed - amazing as I am not someone who relaxes easily! 

My hubby comes in with me, I go quite light headed after - think I chill so much! xx


----------



## LLbean

Flipperty said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL I always pass out there...and SNORE!!!! I never snore unless I am sick...its so weird!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Brilliant! made me giggle, I don't snore but I am completely relaxed - amazing as I am not someone who relaxes easily!
> 
> My hubby comes in with me, I go quite light headed after - think I chill so much! xxClick to expand...

then I believe it is serving it's purpose LOL


----------



## crystal443

Flipperty said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL I always pass out there...and SNORE!!!! I never snore unless I am sick...its so weird!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Brilliant! made me giggle, I don't snore but I am completely relaxed - amazing as I am not someone who relaxes easily!
> 
> My hubby comes in with me, I go quite light headed after - think I chill so much! xxClick to expand...

My DH comes in with as well, I make him talk to me to pass the time:thumbup:


----------



## Wabblit

I'm also hoping it will help chill me out from work related stress. Looking forward to my sesh on sat!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you very much everyone! :hugs:

*Inkdchick~* Thinking of you, hope your blood work revealed good news for you. :flower:

*Wabbilt~* Glad you found an acupuncturist you like better, enjoy your next appointment. :)

*Flipperty~* That's great that you had another wonderful session and a massage after sounds so good. I was looking into that too but DH was like no way. :haha: 

*LL~* Sounds like it works very well for you. :haha::thumbup: 

A second great session! I drifted off for about 15 minutes, felt amazing. :)


----------



## alison29

I am still going on the acupuncture and herbs. It has been 3 months on acupuncture although not as often as she would recommend. About 6 weeks on the herbs. I have read it takes an average of 3-6 months for people with endo. I have not done all the life style changes they request either but am working towards it.
Congrats pink or blue!


----------



## MooseGirl

I started going to a acupuncturist for fertility last November. I LOVE it! I thought I would be too squeamish for the needles, but I find it so relaxing and I look forward to my weekly sessions. 

I've started on some herbs/supplements too - Fish oil, milk thistle, royal jelly and nettle tea. The acupuncturist gave me a list of foods to eat/avoid, and I find it really hard to follow. I can not give up bread and cheese! I cut out drinking milk, though, so baby steps? (Pun intended.) 

I'm trying to try for a BFP tomorrow, but I've had spotting today. Fingers crossed it's IB and not AF. 

Wish me luck! I need it!


----------



## alison29

Hi moose girl,
Did she say give up bread because of the the gluten intolerance making people infertile? I have cut most of the wheat out although sometimes get into crackers or something if i am starving. I bought gluten free rice bread OMG it's gross. I think i will just use rice cakes as bread in future.


----------



## LLbean

ok so my acupuncturist today told me her oldest fertility patient is 48! and get this, she had not had a period in like 2 years and after 3 months she started it again!!!


----------



## alison29

Whoa thats incredible!


----------



## heavenly

I am looking into acupuncture. There is one who trained with Zita West, about 10 miles away. Only £35 a session, which is pretty good I think.

I will be getting in touch.

I am on my 1st cycle of Clomid, and a scan showed a nice 18mm follicle today! If 4 cycles of Clomid don't work, we will be looking at IVF.


----------



## Iheartrebels

I had acupuncture during IVF treatment and it worked, we were successful first time :happydance: I found a really good one in South London called Angelo D'Alberto - I can't recommend him enuf, he specialises in infertility and IVF. I've since moved to Australia and am TTC#2 so need to find another one a bit closer to here :wacko:


----------



## hockey24

I did my acupuncture today and took with me my IPOD that I have downloaded some infertility meditations. I found a group of sessions on Circle and Bloom that take you through the entire IVF process. Sessions for before your cycle, while your going through the shots, retrieval, transfer and then the 2 week wait. 

I listened to one of the pre-cycle sessions during my acupuncture and it was the ultimate in relaxation! I was very surprised at how very relaxing the combination of the two was. 

Hope it works!!


----------



## missyt

I do acupuncture ladies. I figured I'd hop on here because on some of the other threads I'm on there are women who only believe in western medicine and ridicule those of us who want to try something different.


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt said:


> I do acupuncture ladies. I figured I'd hop on here because on some of the other threads I'm on there are women who only believe in western medicine and ridicule those of us who want to try something different.

ridicule? thats crazy! Im now such an acupuncture supporter! I went about 3 weeks before starting my FET and the sense of calm I felt after about 2 weeks was amazing. Seeing as Ive been TTCing for 2 years I had turned into a crazy comfort food eater...I had to have something 'nice' every night or I couldnt cope (actually been like that since my dad died 7 years ago but TTCing made it worse). I felt out of control, it was weird. She explained that my nervous system was probably out of wack and it would be hard to get pregnant that way. Well 2 weeks later I realized that I wasnt craving all my usual comfort foods, in fact I didnt even think about food! that was amazing to me and a month later I still fee the same (been going twice a week). And in addition Ive got my first ever bfp, so Im definitely a big supporter of acupuncture.


----------



## LLbean

I did it for about 3 months... Done with it now but hoping the effects/benefits carry on :D


----------



## heavenly

I really must get my ar*e into gear and set up a first appointment!! :D


----------



## vkj73

i did four treatments over a month, and our dd was conceived a month later!
i was 36 at the time.
during that month of treatment, they told me to eat warming foods (stews, soups) dark-leafy greens, and eggs. 

i eat a lot of tofu and soy products as a vegetarian, which they told me to avoid. as it is more "cooling." also, no ice in drinks.

i followed their diet recommendations religiously.

every patient is different, however, as i understand it, anything warming is supposed to help with chi and getting the blood flowing. more energy.
:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Briss

Flipperty said:


> Hiya Ladies - it's so good to see/hear of so many of us in this same boat - I wish us all the luck in the world :hugs::flower:
> 
> Well, my update is this:
> 
> I went a week as of yesterday for my 2nd acupuncture session - this was day 28 in my cycle ( before the NHS drugs this would have been the time I'd have been due my period, since the drugs they have been all over and much longer, but latterly 30/32 days.....)
> 
> As I had not started my period my acupuncture lady said not to start any herbs that week, but to see how things went the following week and to take a pregnancy test the following week if i had not started my period - yesterday was day 35 for me in my cycle, and I was due my 3rd acupuncture session.
> 
> I have been temp charting and Wednesday morning noted a significant drop in my BBT, I was really shocked to be honest haing never temp charted before, but I also felt a slight niggling lower back ache... so, I figured my period was coming, as I was due to my acupuncture session I was doing my pregnancy test anyway - It was a BFN :cry: I guess I knew it would be but I live in hope each month..... Felt a bit low, had a really good cry wondering why on earth we were not getting pregnant if there has been no reason at all found for us not to... :cry::cry: but then told myself that starting afresh with the acupuncture this is a positive new step for us... :flower:
> 
> I knew this meant I would be started on the herbs after my session and when my period did come i would start the Tiao Jing Cu Yun Wan I have been given.
> 
> My acupuncture lady always goes over the week with me, how I have been etc, so i explained about my temp dip and she saw the chart and that I felt I was possibly soon to start my period.
> 
> I had my session which I felt was slightly 'different' I had an overwhelming kind of rush over me... it was so relaxing and I fell asleep! after she massaged me in a slightly different way....
> 
> I was given the herbs to take and told my period would come possibly in a while that day, sure enough it came within half an hour!
> 
> I started my Tiao Jing Cu Yun yesterday as I was to take these from the first day of my period for several days and the herbs I started today ( they are a bit nasty tasting to say the least! ! The things we'll do to get our babies eh! lol )
> 
> I have to say, since starting the acupuncture I feel so much more relaxed and so much less stressed!
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and sending lots of love, it's great to hear your stories too. :hugs::hugs::flower:

Hi Flipperty, my acupuncturist just prescribed Tiao Jing Cu Yun from CD5 for 20 days, I see that you were taking these herbs in the past. How did they make you feel? any side effects?


----------



## Flipperty

Briss said:


> Flipperty said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies - it's so good to see/hear of so many of us in this same boat - I wish us all the luck in the world :hugs::flower:
> 
> Well, my update is this:
> 
> I went a week as of yesterday for my 2nd acupuncture session - this was day 28 in my cycle ( before the NHS drugs this would have been the time I'd have been due my period, since the drugs they have been all over and much longer, but latterly 30/32 days.....)
> 
> As I had not started my period my acupuncture lady said not to start any herbs that week, but to see how things went the following week and to take a pregnancy test the following week if i had not started my period - yesterday was day 35 for me in my cycle, and I was due my 3rd acupuncture session.
> 
> I have been temp charting and Wednesday morning noted a significant drop in my BBT, I was really shocked to be honest haing never temp charted before, but I also felt a slight niggling lower back ache... so, I figured my period was coming, as I was due to my acupuncture session I was doing my pregnancy test anyway - It was a BFN :cry: I guess I knew it would be but I live in hope each month..... Felt a bit low, had a really good cry wondering why on earth we were not getting pregnant if there has been no reason at all found for us not to... :cry::cry: but then told myself that starting afresh with the acupuncture this is a positive new step for us... :flower:
> 
> I knew this meant I would be started on the herbs after my session and when my period did come i would start the Tiao Jing Cu Yun Wan I have been given.
> 
> My acupuncture lady always goes over the week with me, how I have been etc, so i explained about my temp dip and she saw the chart and that I felt I was possibly soon to start my period.
> 
> I had my session which I felt was slightly 'different' I had an overwhelming kind of rush over me... it was so relaxing and I fell asleep! after she massaged me in a slightly different way....
> 
> I was given the herbs to take and told my period would come possibly in a while that day, sure enough it came within half an hour!
> 
> I started my Tiao Jing Cu Yun yesterday as I was to take these from the first day of my period for several days and the herbs I started today ( they are a bit nasty tasting to say the least! ! The things we'll do to get our babies eh! lol )
> 
> I have to say, since starting the acupuncture I feel so much more relaxed and so much less stressed!
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and sending lots of love, it's great to hear your stories too. :hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> Hi Flipperty, my acupuncturist just prescribed Tiao Jing Cu Yun from CD5 for 20 days, I see that you were taking these herbs in the past. How did they make you feel? any side effects?Click to expand...


Hiya Briss 

I am not sure what herbs I took as the people I went to were all Chinese and barely spoke any English - half way through my treatment the lady I had been seeing ( who I really liked) disappeared! A new lady took over and her method was so different - I bled most weeks even though she used far fewer needles and ended up really really bruised! The massage after was not very relaxing at all either... All in all not a great experience in the end - that cost a fair whack! :nope:

Hope yours is more enjoyable/successful. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I had acc to regulate af and then during ivf. I'm going back now cos af is messed up again. I would say it is really really important to get a practitioner who is a fertility specialist, ideally zita west affiliated. 
Good luck.


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies. I checked zita west's clinic it's 10 min walk from where I live but the prices are just too high at 110 pounds per session. I found a very good chinese practitioner who is much cheaper although with herbs for me and hubby it still comes to 500 a month. Although she does not specialise in fertility may be it's a problem cos after going for a month and drinking all the nasty herbs she has prescribed I cant see any improvement. But my cycles are and have been fairly regular and apart from high FSH I do not have any other issues


----------



## Flipperty

My cycles were good anyway Briss - I went because I'd heard so many good things about it with fertility issues 

I will be honest I was apprehensive about taking the herbs - The first lady I saw, (she was called a Dr) - was lovely , in broken English she would explain what she was doing, I really enjoyed my sessions, she told me about all her patients who had come to her trying to get pregnant - I did believe her success stories 
She was so lovely, the 2nd lady was more forthright in her manor and i was not relaxed but we'd paid in advance and I was not sure we'd get our money back.... I am not saying I hated it with the 2nd lady, but she was so different and it was no where near as good as with the first lady. 

If you are going for or considering IVF I would seriously check with your clinic their thoughts on the herbs as my clinic and some others I have looked at do not recommend them at all and have found that failed and problem cycles have been linked to herbs taken ( they do not say not to go for acupuncture though - just not to take the herbs ) Like I say I woiuld seriously check and ask about it before starting an IVF cycle. 

I had my herbs a bout a year ago and did ask about this with my last IVF being cancelled due to responding so poorly. - think the herbs will be well out of my system by now though. 

A good acupuncturist is fantastic though and I loved that first lady I had my sessions with. I agree look for one linked to understanding about fertility. :thumbup: I would never have the herbs again though.


----------



## Briss

I also paid in advance for the herbs cos it's cheaper that way and still have 4 more weeks to go but after that I will probably only continue with acupuncture and return to my usual vitamins/supplements.

Thanks for the advice. I think we will start seriously looking into IVF in january so I will check with the clinic whether we can do IVF right after I have stopped chinese herbs or whether we should wait until they get out of my system.


----------

